# island horror stories



## Rosie :) (May 28, 2015)

anybody got some ?


----------



## Rosie :) (May 29, 2015)

;;


----------



## Sienna (May 29, 2015)

:3 I'm suprised nobody else has responded. I have an interesting story, I was at the island all by myself and three more people joined, we all said hello and etc. One person is like " I see you live in ohio (not actual state), where?" I said central Ohio, he said "what adress?".Yeah... I told him to mind his own beeswax, he asked the girl the same thing, she responds with a road-name, i should of flicked the switch before she could, i just assumed she had some common sense. He replies " great now i will kill you". Yeah.. kind of scary. All four of us do scavenger tour, me and the creep win, he starts "cursing" using *** all the time instead of the actual word, and not in correct context. He insist on doing another one, Tuna Kahoona; he gets like three fish, I get two, One gets zero, another gets 2. Creeper gets soo angry and calls us all stupid and uses astericks waaay too much. We get back at the island, he threatens to "error", I asked what "error" is and he gets angry, explains. I told him thats called flicking the switch, instead of "erroring" he cuts down all the trees and insults us. I tell him to leave if he doesn't like us, he keeps on threatening to "error" Finally, I round up the other three and we all attempt to tour, to ditch him. He finally "errors" and I hopped on a boat and went to another empty island. Best part about this is that everyone except me was 7-11 ish, I could tell because of how they spoke and dressed.
tl;dr: Angry nine year old threatens to "error"


----------



## Rosie :) (May 29, 2015)

LMAO! Poor girl though. If that guy was a pedophile, she would have been screwed D:


----------



## unintentional (May 29, 2015)

Thankfully I haven't had many "horror" ones, just really weird ones.
1.  I was giving away one million bells for like an hour.  Most would accept it or split it if there was more than one person.  One girl (or at least their mayor was a girl), however, said "I don't need your peasant money" and flipped the switch.  The worst part was when I got there she was begging for money from some guy.
2. I played several games with this one guy and then he asked me for my fc (which I don't remember off the top of my head and i don't give out) and when I said "I don't know." he got angry and called me terrible names.



Spoiler: not such horror



I did a have a very memorable experience with this guy who had on a red medic qr and we played a bunch of games.  After 30 minutes he says he has to get off and then tell me to face the screen (with my mayor) and he took a screenshot.  I did as well and I personally still want to find him again because he was the nicest person I met on the island.


----------



## Rosie :) (May 29, 2015)

ahaha, these are nic stories!


----------



## Soda Fox (May 29, 2015)

I've said this before in another thread, but time I got matched up with a person who queued up for a minigame but wouldn't sit down, which prevented me from leaving.  They cut all the trees and destroyed all the flowers, so there was nothing to do, and I was getting ready to call it a night anyway so I asked if they could unqueue so I could leave (I couldn't leave if we were waiting to go on a tour).  They told me they were having a bad day so if they were I should have a bad day too.  I tried to see what was wrong and talk it out with them but they refused, and I was trapped on the island with someone who didn't want to let me leave and didn't want to resolve anything.  It was horrible.  I ended up resetting my game and losing a good amount of bells I had earned in that play session.  I haven't gone to the island since.


----------



## SuperTabbyChan (May 30, 2015)

I had a bad experience with a guy who would constantly hit me with his net and yell "VENIR, VENIR WOMAN OR I HIT YOU WITH NET!"

I don't often go to the island, but that made me stop completely. Serves me right for collecting the Mermaid Set the hard way...

At least it made for a few funny jokes. ^^;


----------



## TheGreatBrain (May 30, 2015)

I went to the Island and this boy and girl arrived. They were talking and they decided to exchange friend codes.I wasn't paying much attention to them, but then I suddenly realized that the girl also gave the boy her phone number. I told her not to give out that kind of info, but it was too late.I'm pretty sure they were already talking on the phone. Then she told me to mind my own business and flipped the wifi.

I was annoyed that I didn't flip the wifi before the phone number was exchanged, and I'm pretty sure she was pretty young. I just hoped that he was a young kid too. It seems like it would be so easy for older men to talk these young girls into giving personal info. The goofy girl probably gives out her number to the Island boys all the time.


----------



## Rosie :) (May 30, 2015)

Yeah, it could have easily been a pedophile! I see 20 year old men a lot, and that doesn't mean they are pedos but they can be. Poor girl!


----------



## aetherene (May 30, 2015)

The first time I ever went to the online islands, I got really annoyed with this one girl who was like 9-10. She kept asking me to try on my clothes even though mine was from a QR code so I couldn't. Then she started up a tour without asking me and told me to sit down. You can't go on a tour without everyone sitting and she was just running around inside the building and telling me to sit down even though I was and she wasn't. She kept saying she was. I was so sick of it that I finally just hit the wifi switch.

Then there was one time when some girl kept asking me for money while I was trying to find a particular bug on the island. I said no. She started cursing at me and smacking me with a net. I kept ignoring her or saying no when she kept asking me for a million bells. Then she finally flipped the wifi switch. I was really amused because I didn't get anything good on the island. I kinda wish I trolled her though. Dropped the money and then kept a menu open so she couldn't keep it.

And then this isn't really a horror story, but I was really amused by this. I used to island hop for rare island items to complete my collection. During a time I was island hopping, I got to an island and checked the store. A guy used the greeting emote at me. I went to the counter to leave and while I was about to leave, he comes up beside me and uses the shocked emote. Rofl. After that, I didn't see anymore cause I had left.


----------



## Rosie :) (May 30, 2015)

lmao


----------



## acnlanna (May 30, 2015)

This isn't that scary but one time I was on the island I was in the lobby and I was went away for a bit and I came back and two players had trapped me in a circle of holes lol and I kicked one of the holes in and ran away and one of them was like "I forgot you could do this" XD


----------



## whiskerlickins (May 30, 2015)

Stories like this are why I haven't gotten Club Tortimer yet. Eeeeek...


----------



## Hulaette (May 30, 2015)

whiskerlickins said:


> Stories like this are why I haven't gotten Club Tortimer yet. Eeeeek...



Well, don't let the stories scare you away. You can't let people bother you like that.


----------



## Chicken-Dentures (Jun 1, 2015)

i haven't had any bad experiences?
the worst is when i told someone i time travel and they freaked and yelled cheater a lot and scared away my bugs, but whatever.
i usually love the island though, just bc it's usually kids and sometimes they're nice and they're just so young and happy lmao.
ooh this one time this girl ((probably 7-10 from the way she acted, or just super sweet)) she always said "nice catch" whenever i caught something and she offered to buy me something from the gift shop thing.


----------



## charmi (Jun 1, 2015)

scary ;o;


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 2, 2015)

;o;


----------



## The Bell Master (Jun 13, 2015)

Just today I went to the island and I ran into 2 people. The first girl seemed nice, and then the second looked at my TPC and saw I have a crown (as I've yet to update it). She kept pestering about it for about 10 minutes, even though the first girl and I kept telling her that I didn't have it with me. Soon she went to leave, and then came running out and asked me to go out with her. We immediately asked her how old she was. She said 7-8. I then told her mine, and said I'm to old for her anyways. She the said 'wait...no...I'm.... your age...' Then the first girl and I starting laughing and toying with her. She went on to say 'I'll do anything for you' and 'I'LL KILL YOU TWO!' and she grabbed an axe and tried to kill us.

After 5 minutes, another guy came on. The 7-8 year old proceeded to ask him out, and he immediately flipped the wifi switch.

I have to say, I looked at it more as a funny story, rather than a horror story, but I guess it could still count.


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 13, 2015)

lol!


----------



## AcidLucidity (Jun 17, 2015)

This is more of a situation that irked me more than it being a horror story. I would go island hopping at weird enough times so no one would flip the switch or be there to annoy me when I find rare items. I was at the North American island maybe around 1 AM EST and I found two nice people on the island so we had a nice and goofy chat. That's not really the beginning of the "annoying situation" because there was someone else coming to the island and they were asking for our fc. They kept asking us to repeat slowly??? Like I guess they have no more room to take a snapshot or something. I didn't want to give mine out because well, why should I? I left the island and then wanted to go island hopping again starting at 3 AM EST because I didn't think the same people would always be on the island. Yeah, about that: The same person asking for fc was on the North American island, pestering me about if I remember them or not and I kept telling them I don't. I left the island immediately. >.>


----------



## earthquake (Jun 17, 2015)

this is super amusing honestly.
i dont think ive ever had a bad island experience. typically i go to the island to chill. like, its the island. ofc people are gonna be running around scaring off your bugs. i usually go there to chill out with people.
um, i guess the closest thing to a "horror" experience was when this guy and i were both trying to catch butterflies, and we spotted a birdwing butterfly and i ran for it and so did he and his character pushed me out of the way and caught the butterfly, then by default, showed off the butterfly while i stood there watching. ah, good times. its not that bad of an experience. it was pretty fun.

i think people whould really not go to the island with a bad attitude. whenever im at the island, if im alone i started filling up all the island space with bells until theres at least 10 million on the ground, then wait from someone to show up and be pleasantly surprised or if someones already there, i buy all the stuff in the gift shop (i have too many medals) and then leave them outside for them. we usually go on a couple tours.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Geekaloompa said:


> Well, don't let the stories scare you away. You can't let people bother you like that.



noooo island time is super duper fun!!

i like going on the international island. i take japanese, so sometimes i'll end with a japanese person and theyll tell me they cant speak english very well so we talk in romaji. honestly people on the island are so sweet like i have had the best times with people from the island i love making them happy.

- - - Post Merge - - -

most of these stories are so funny oh my god


----------



## Youngjae (Jun 18, 2015)

I have only really ever experienced two bad experiences, one kid on the Australian Island was just being a sexist little pig to me and then another time I was on an international island and then someone was standing at the bench where you talk to the turtle to go home and closed their lid so I couldn't talk to her and I was stuck there for hours.... It was really bad....


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 18, 2015)

Guys you can always just flick the wifi switch if youre in a bad situation. Also if you fond a bad person you can press the little button in the bottom left of the screen and tap on their name and you won't see them again


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 19, 2015)

I had went to the North American island just to check out the items (I was just doing a little island hopping) and I walked outside and saw this kid's mayor with an axe sitting on a tree stump. It was night at the island so it kinda made it creepier. But he kept spamming the Mischief emote and so I kinda made my mayor speed up a little ya know (I ran like I was being chased). I had ended up hiding behind a tree and while he was searching for me he kept spamming the same emote. He stopped after a while and then decided he wanted to go on a tour. When I stepped out of my hiding spot he kept using emotes to tell me to go on the tour with him ( The Shy one and the greeting ones) so I went on one with him. After that he dropped a flower outside the little hut thing and used the heart emote then left.  

Another was when this kid seemed really nice on the island and when he saw I had that little crown he flipped and told me to give him the crown plus one billion bells... He then preceded to call me a few choice words that I will not repeat and the whole time I kept spamming the laughing button. He threatened to drown me in the water and said that he ruled over me and that I was his "(Insert that three letter word) slave" I told him "Whatever helps you sleep at night" And then I flipped the switch. I swear most of these kids I meet on the island are crazy! Only once have I met someone older than I am (Not very old but about a few years) and they were the best company!


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 19, 2015)

The worst experiences I had were all during the elite fossil hunting tours.  The first time, I was with someone from Japan and while I was finding and putting the pieces together that he didn't have, in the houses; he just stood in front of one of the doors and buried a fossil and then took it out again, repeatedly.  Even though that was months ago, I still am seething while typing this.

The other time was just a few days ago, I got most of the fossils in the house and I saw that the other girl had a few fossils that would complete the exhibits, so I told her to put them in the display; she didn't respond.  Two minutes left to go, I said: Hello?  And she said, "Yes"  I repeated what I said earlier and she said that she had them.  But...she never did anything after that.  We ended up running out of time; she didn't understand why I didn't want to go on another tour with her after that one <.<.

Either way, I prefer doing tours on my own.  At the same time, I did meet someone that was from Brazil that wanted to friend me but I didn't know how to find my friend's code at the time :/.  When I first started doing the tours, I met a lot of nice people; but that was when I still fished on those islands and not just on my own; now I just go there to find certain items and that's it.


----------



## Locket (Jun 19, 2015)

This isn't exactly scary, but:

I was on the island, there was this guy with Majora's Mask on. He said "I am Majora. I hate Link" (this was when I had no idea what Zelda was about). I said : "OK" then flipped the switch.


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 19, 2015)

The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> This isn't exactly scary, but:
> 
> I was on the island, there was this guy with Majora's Mask on. He said "I am Majora. I hate Link" (this was when I had no idea what Zelda was about). I said : "OK" then flipped the switch.



lmao!


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jun 21, 2015)

Once there was a boy and a girl, and the girl was really nice but the boy kept
bullying the girl. Then I stood up for the girl and he locked me and her for hours, she was only 6 and it was really disturbing to see her sad like that. I 
finally pulled the switch and haven't been to the island again.


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 22, 2015)

Awesomeness1230 said:


> Once there was a boy and a girl, and the girl was really nice but the boy kept
> bullying the girl. Then I stood up for the girl and he locked me and her for hours, she was only 6 and it was really disturbing to see her sad like that. I
> finally pulled the switch and haven't been to the island again.



I highly doubt that she was 6


----------



## mintellect (Jun 23, 2015)

Some somewhat weird experiences:

I was just hanging out with this kid like normal and he started saying how I was "hot" and "beautiful," and then he asked me to "mary" him. I just left.

One kid kept asking me about my buttcheeks and kept wanting to kiss me... I just went along with it for...some reason... Dang I feel really dumb now

Some kid gave me one and a half million bells for free and no reason and claimed he got it via hacking. I didn't care and took the money. We had a regular conversation, and during a gap in the conversation, there was an error. I will never know if it was done on purpose or not.

Yesterday ran into an odd guy. Told me about how IRL he's cute and a lot of girls love him... Why do I need to know that? He then asked if he was giving me TMI, which he kind of was, but I decided not to be rude and say it was fine. He then asked who I had a crush on in real life... I just said "a guy" and he shut up. He then started to assume I wanted him to leave when another girl came in, and he kept asking her her age, she never answered him, and he kept asking her. She left, and the guy left. Then a girl came on the island. We had a talk about some stuffs, then she asked for my FC and I said I didn't want to give it out.after a few minutes she told me in real life she gets bullied a lot and she wanted to die... Naturally I strictly told her not to think about committing suicide. Then some other girl came in. Although she claimed to be 11 years old, my age, she apparently was young enough to want to play house... She started digging holes around the island to try and make a "house." After a while of that, an error.

Not creepy, but one time I finally found a pink wetsuit on the island and I was so excited. I asked the guy if we could tour to save, and he picked a tour and we sat down, but while it was saving....it errored, and I lost the pink wet suit. I was really upset about it and told the next guy I met on the island my sob story, and he said that recently a lot of his stuff and money was stolen by one of his friends who betrayed him. He lost nearly 500k and I felt bad so I gave him 50k. He was very grateful and asked if I could meet him on the island at four. I said I would try, but I couldn't. I eventually got a pink wet suit from a friend though, so don't worry about me 

Not really an island experience, but back when I first got wifi and was young and foolish I traded friend codes with people on the island. One girl actually stole a lot from me: five gold roses, a TON of ore, balloon presents that had taken a long time to lay in the right spots, some other flowers, a crown, and other things... I learned my lesson the hard way.

A happier experience was when I met a guy and we started catching palm tree bugs. He asked how much I had in my bank and I said around 100k, because back then that was all I had. He said he had only 2k. But whenever we both saw a rare bug he let me have it. I asked why since he had less in his bank, and he said he actually had about 3mil. No clue why he lied but anyway, he offered me 99k, randomly, and I accepted. He was really nice and we struck up a conversation and went on tours and things.


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 23, 2015)

i remember one time where i can on the lady and this girl started a tour when everybody was trying to leave and she put on qr code that made her look naked and started asking ppl to have sex with her. it got weird quick i just flipped the switch


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 23, 2015)

Nizzy said:


> i remember one time where i can on the lady and this girl started a tour when everybody was trying to leave and she put on qr code that made her look naked and started asking ppl to have sex with her. it got weird quick i just flipped the switch



Wow...............................


----------



## mintellect (Jun 23, 2015)

Nizzy said:


> i remember one time where i can on the lady and this girl started a tour when everybody was trying to leave and she put on qr code that made her look naked and started asking ppl to have sex with her. it got weird quick i just flipped the switch



When people do stuff like that, sometimes I wonder if they even really know what sex is... Let's not talk about it.


----------



## Aniko (Jun 23, 2015)

Most of people are nice, but there are some jerks once in a while. The people blocking the island and trying to "rob" you, the perverts, the one asking weird and personal questions, insisting money beggars, the ones that like bullying and insulting others without reason..often in their own language that nobody gets anyway (or at least we pretend we don't), etc and the worst, those who seem really nice with whom you swap FC after several mini-games and that come in your town later to steal your flowers, perfect fruits or anything laying around.

Luckily on like +200 persons I just fell on 3 like that, the last one (apparently a girl) started running away as soon as she left the station and I caught her trying to fill her too full pocket with my belongings around my house when I told her not to..then I "lost" my wi-fi connection...what a bummer...Well that's too bad


----------

